# Turtle dock



## Mnc_grant (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi
Looking for DIY ideas for a turtle dock.
Had a couple that I bought online over the years weren't much chop.
It's for a Macquarie River about 7 yr old.
Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 22, 2020)

Get a piece of cork bark.


----------



## Mnc_grant (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi
Good stuff. I'll give that a go.
Does it last for a while?


----------

